# Old Mini Crawler



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

This looks like a project that could keep you busy for a while.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/WindolphB.jpg">


He says it’s a Windolph “B” crawler circa 1940. He has a bunch
of pics of his old mini crawlers on his web-site. 
Mini Crawler Site


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

That looks like a fun project,aegt5k......

Thanks for the link..


----------

